# How long for background check?



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

I just applied to Lyft. I've been driving Uber, have it figured out, figure it's time to expand my base.

Uber seems to need a month to do the background check. Is Lyft any quicker?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Hey hey hey...who hacked Karen's account?

Or did the internship at fuber end abruptly? ??

PS I was in and approved and driveable account <23 hours after hitting submit on the online forms last year..."mentor" stealth interview 3 or 4 hours after submission, background check until next morning


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Your mileage will vary


----------



## Fred Ex (Feb 21, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> I just applied to Lyft. I've been driving Uber, have it figured out, figure it's time to expand my base.
> 
> Uber seems to need a month to do the background check. Is Lyft any quicker?


Hey guys, Uber want to know how long the Lyft sign up is taking nowadays. Must be some competitive metric.
Uber Karen, just tell Travis to charge more, pay more and add tips to the app. Oh, and stop saying "we won".


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Oh and lower commissions


----------



## Fred Ex (Feb 21, 2017)

Adieu said:


> Oh and lower commissions


But Travis needs his 45% of the gross so he can pay his limo blondes, and Karen. And to serve the community & the drivers better.


----------



## GoatLove (Jul 29, 2016)

Yes, please expand your base.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

When I signed up for both at the same time, Uber took no more than 3 days. Lyft took a month.


----------



## Watup (Jan 24, 2017)

Plz do tell me how is lyft better than Uber? If anything lyft is responsible for lowering the rates , and now PDB are vanishing too so ya lyft is waaay btr lmao.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

I don't see it as one against the other.

As an independent contractor it is in my interest to place my "eggs" in several baskets.

It's also very possible that the moment one is quiet the other is busy. I don't make money sitting in a lot.

I only waited this long because I wanted to learn the town and learn Uber before trying to learn another system.


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

Oh god...


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Fred Ex said:


> But Travis needs his 45% of the gross so he can pay his limo blondes, and Karen. And to serve the community & the drivers better.


The rasp-voiced limo blondes should be PAYING for the privilege of getting to hang with a man, any man...EVEN travis


----------



## OPTIONCB (Feb 20, 2017)

Another reason to drive for LYFT, as LYFT just issued a press release indicating that drivers have earned $200 million in tips on the app. Compared to $0 for UBER. Say what you want about either company, but I get lots of tips on LYFT, and that's my preferred platform. 
https://blog.lyft.com/posts/200-million-thank-yous


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

First Sheila, then Karen.... all they need now is to resurrect Optimus Uber as the new Lyft mascot


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

My experience (less than 1 week ago)
Day 1 hit submit application
Day 2 attended orientation and vehicle inspection, later evening received copy of background check.
Day 3 EARLY morning, got "Lyft alert: your driver application has been approved. Give your first ride today!"


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Huuuuh???


They actually sent you the promised copy of a background check??????

Wow


----------



## Fred Ex (Feb 21, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> I don't see it as one against the other.
> 
> As an independent contractor it is in my interest to place my "eggs" in several baskets.
> 
> ...


That's such great advice for drivers pushed in as being your plans for what you're going to do. You're an inspiration to us all Uber Karen and a credit to your profession.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Adieu said:


> They actually sent you the promised copy of a background check??????


Received both the Background Check and Driving History records in PDF. Amazing! I didn't get anything from Uber.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> I just applied to Lyft. I've been driving Uber, have it figured out, figure it's time to expand my base.
> 
> Uber seems to need a month to do the background check. Is Lyft any quicker?


I applied for both in October. Uber bgc was done in a few days, Lyft by mid February.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Waters and mints. .. how much you wanna bet?


----------



## BrunoG (Mar 22, 2017)

I signed up for both recently.

Uber background check was done in less than 24 hours.
Lyft background check took 3 days.


----------



## SailingWithThe Breeze (Feb 22, 2017)

26 hours for my Lyft background check to go through.


----------



## PatsFan (Mar 23, 2017)

OPTIONCB said:


> Another reason to drive for LYFT, as LYFT just issued a press release indicating that drivers have earned $200 million in tips on the app. Compared to $0 for UBER. Say what you want about either company, but I get lots of tips on LYFT, and that's my preferred platform.
> 
> Agreed i get a lot of both in app and cash tips on Lyft compared to UBer. Frankly I find UBER riders to be bigger DB's and Lyft better people.
> 
> ...


When I signed up I first signed up for UBER when I didn't get any response in the first two weeks I then signed up for Lyft late one night and they had my background approved the next day and I met my mentor within two days because I couldn't met the next day.

So was approved by Lyft within 3 days. Uber took another 4 months and multiple emails with no response or incorrect responses whenever I emailed for updates. Total shit show trying to get responses and approval.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

PatsFan , did they send you templates about improving your acceptance rate in response to your questions???


----------



## lesh11 (Jan 4, 2017)

Uber only took about 3 days for me. Lyft took a full week.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Lyft took me 9 days.
Uber about 3 weeks.


----------



## PatsFan (Mar 23, 2017)

Adieu said:


> PatsFan , did they send you templates about improving your acceptance rate in response to your questions???


Not that I recall but did get slot of BS canned responses.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Once again, your mileage will vary. Took me 3 weeks


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Lyft has told me most checks are done in two days, but that factors beyond their control might delay it two weeks.

That's a world better than the month it took Uber.


----------



## thepanttherlady (Nov 3, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Huuuuh???
> 
> They actually sent you the promised copy of a background check??????
> 
> Wow


I received automatic copies of mine from both Uber and Lyft. Had to request it from See Jane Go but did receive it.


----------



## le pelerin (Feb 1, 2016)

Uber took 8 hours, LYFT took 24.


----------



## OPTIONCB (Feb 20, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> Lyft has told me most checks are done in two days, but that factors beyond their control might delay it two weeks.
> 
> That's a world better than the month it took Uber.


Lyft is a world better than Uber.
Except when Uber is better at times... (n=0)


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> Lyft has told me most checks are done in two days, but that factors beyond their control might delay it two weeks.
> 
> That's a world better than the month it took Uber.


Wait until they actually finish it, then talk about whether it is better than Uber. I was told two weeks too. And it took 4 months.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

My Lyft approval came within two days.


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> I just applied to Lyft. I've been driving Uber, have it figured out, figure it's time to expand my base.
> 
> Uber seems to need a month to do the background check. Is Lyft any quicker?


Uber took less than 24 hours. Lyft took almost two weeks


----------



## OPTIONCB (Feb 20, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> My Lyft approval came within two days.


lyft pretty efficient. good luck let us know
how lyft
goes?


----------



## Jenny01 (Apr 12, 2015)

Adieu said:


> First Sheila, then Karen.... all they need now is to resurrect Optimus Uber as the new Lyft mascot


Where is Optimus Uber?


----------

